# Superocean Heritage 46 owners. Thoughts?



## up2nogood

Thinking of joining the fraternity and I find these a strikingly good looking watch.
Interested in an owners reprort. Anyone care to share?


----------



## TangoYankie

I am two weeks into owning a Superocean Heritage 46 in Blue and with SS mesh bracelet. I love everything about it. I am not a diver by the way.

When I first came across Breitlings, my first impression was that all the divers have shared a good foundamental design that has made these models appearing way too similar to each other, and in some, like the Superavenger, appears too thick, a bit like the alien watch from the cartoon Ben 10(girlfriend's words).

When I decided that it was time for a Breitling this year, I wanted a clean, uncluttered look without the thickness that seem to be inherent in almost all the Breitling divers. Initially I was going for the Seawolf but was not 100% sold on the design and was about to give up on the idea of owning a Breitling. Then I saw it.

After much homework, countless wrist tryouts, and many a time gazing into the Breitling cabinet of local ADs. I finally bought my first Breitling home, a Superocean Heritage 46.

Many argue that SOH is not as a functional as other Breitling aeromarines, this I totally agree(for example, it lacks the luminous dot on the bezel). It is not as easy to read the time in the dark thanks to the relative minimal lume, then again that was what the early divers were like. It is a watch that you would be proud to own- something that is a true Breitling(the subtle gold letter '_B_' on the dial will remind you time and time again that you are owning a Breitling), but without the typical look of Breitling divers that people come to be familiar with.

The watch wears comfortably and nothing negative can be said about it.

Personally I rate the blue over the other two colours. I have plenty of watches with a black dial, and the bronze dial did not work for me at all. The chrono was available but I did not want that, people tend to go mad over chronos but really one needs to consider what they want the chrono function for? Certainly I did not think I need it, and thought the chrono would not work with the clean look and function I was after - a gorgeous looking watch that tells me the time.

With a diameter of 46mm and with a thickness that is, well, not too thick, it graces my wrist and stands out in all occasions, be it going out with mates, going to work in a suit, or taking the Lady out for a dinner. It competes very well for time on my wrist against my other current favourites in my collection- Omega PO Pro 45.5mm, an Omega Railmaster XXL, Maurice Lacroix Rectangulare Chrono, Tudor Hydronaut 1200, and my Rolex Deepsea.

Hope this helps.

You will not regret it my friend.


----------



## OneMoreOnce

I have had mine for a couple of years and it still sings to me. I second the motion about loving a clean dial look. I chose the rubber racer strap for a sportier look... I have plenty of other dress watches. This timepiece will be a keeper for a long time. Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## trueblue40

OneMoreOnce said:


>


That is a stunning picture if i may say so.

I have the SOH, black dial and i absolutely love it. I do not dive, so do not have to worry about any issues in that area. I wear mine mostly on the OR or DP II with deployant,- some nice Toshi leather straps and, of course, there is always the beautiful mesh bracelet as well.

The lume may not be the best but it has excellent readabilitly in all but the very darkest conditions thanks to the contrast between the thick hands against the black of the dial.

I did try the SOHC but found that it did not sit as well as the non chrono, ( and i rarely use the chrono function anyway), and was also attracted to the simple uncluttered dial.

TangoYankie has put it far better than i could, but i agree with all his comments.

Nick


----------



## Close 2 Cool

That picture might sell a few of those watches before it runs its course and falls off the page!


----------



## OneMoreOnce

Thank you guys for the kind words... it was a lucky shot. Photography is not one of my strengths... :thanks


----------



## up2nogood

I can't see the pic? Where'd it go?


----------



## mike a

i'm really liking the hertiage with the cream/white dial...a super unique looking watch...i may be securing one shortly...


----------



## bm1

this black dial sohc is one of the best looking breitling made!


----------



## Crue4

It is a great looking diver style watch!


----------



## kirkatwork

I love mine too (blue face chronograph w/mesh). I have a nice corum bubble, and an attractive Perrelet w/grey face and the Breitling is the one that people at work seem to notice (even non-watch people).


----------



## mfserge

OneMore- great photos!!! Wasn't a big fan of the SOHC until now! I was going to buy a non-chrono until seeing your pic. I have to find that watch now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sharkman1234

I believe the Heritage to be one of the great under-rated watches. It's size and presence combined with the fit on even smaller wrists like mine is impressive. It's simple unadorned dial is a nice break from slide rule markings and extraneous circles.

I have the black dial 46(ocean racer strap) and the 125thLE in silver/black bezel(mesh) and tomorrow will pick up either the new LE green bezel 46 or Chono. Can't decide despite listing the 46 in my signature already.

I find them to be watches that demand and get more time in the rotation the longer you are around them. 

For the money the SOH46 and Steelfish are two of the very best buy watches. IMHO.


----------



## Pietermann

In november 2009 I also bought a SOH in NYC. Black, without chrono and 46mm, Ocean Racer strap.

It's a really nice watch! Not to heavy, not to big,... 

Everywhere I go, people always start talking to me about how beautifull my watch is.

I also think you can wear the watch for any type of event! 

Just buy one !


----------



## sharkman1234

Yeah I really like mine. And people do comment. To really appreciate this watch you must stand before a mirror at the ADs. When /i did that, the deal was sealed. Just one of those watches that shouts from a distance.


----------



## sharkman1234

Today's Heritage came in - the new LE green bezel.


----------



## nactex

I love my 3 SOH 46's. I mostly wear the Black on Black racer strap with deployment. I highly recommend them.


----------



## budfox4life

Could not agree more with the other posters! The SOHC 46 is my most recent Breitling acquisition and it seems to get a disproportionate amount of wrist time. I really like the size and weight it has to it on the mesh bracelet and forget about the "clean" dial.. the bezel is really what stands out from the other divers out there..

Go for it and post pics when you do!


----------



## telephonopoulos

IMO the SOH is the one and only Breitling I'll ever own.
I like the plain and clear dial.


----------



## face-ache

One of my fav watches.. the simplicity of the non chrono works for me.


----------



## telephonopoulos

Got one...fantastic watch


----------



## mendo08

I'm not an owner, only because I exceeded my yearly watch allowance :-d, but I did tried one on and it's a beautiful watch, certainly it's on my "to do list"


----------



## gores95

Still hunting for my first Breitling....bronze non-chrono on the mesh bracelet (or maybe Ocean Racer deployment strap). I am looking used for this one...been hunting on eBay and various watch forums. I am trying to be real patient but its tough! ;-)


----------



## BigEvan23

Love my Superocean but I think it might be my last Breitling...I've been bitten by the Panerai bug - I'm sure this will all change after Baselworld 



























Sorry for the poor pics - blame it on the iphone.


----------



## davey vermaak

I love mine!

My wife has forbidden me from selling the SOH Chrono in case I was thinking of it....:-d

And the Blue is just a grat jeans and t summer watch.

I'll keep them both I guess..

D



















Oh I'll keep my wife too.










Cos she's cute and fun.

Davey


----------



## mrsnak

Can't compete with that last pic...

I went for the SOH LE a few months ago. Non-chrono because I wanted a clean dial. They don;t call it "super" for nothing!


----------



## carman63

Just got one last Saturday. My wife and I have been together for 6 years, and she bought it for me. I was on the fence between the blue and black dials, black won out. It's a simple yet elegant look.

Quick iPhone shot:









-Jim
NoVA


----------



## D1JBS

telephonopoulos said:


> IMO the SOH is the one and only Breitling I'll ever own.
> I like the plain and clear dial.


+1

Breitlings always left me stone cold. I used to step past the Breitling display at the jewellers to peer at the IWCs or Omegas instead.

Then I saw the SOH 46 on this site and was instantly smitten. Mine arrived today and I'm thrilled to bits - so the SOH has converted me to what is clearly an excellent brand.


----------



## Z-FREAK

Glad your happy with the purchase!


----------



## D1JBS

Z-FREAK said:


> Glad your happy with the purchase!


Looks familiar? Thanks for letting this one go!


----------



## gores95

Just got mine today....bought it on eBay with the mesh bracelet and the Ocean Racer strap. I LOVE the bronze! And I also love the simplicity of the non-chrono dial.


----------



## itirado

This is my first Breitling and i love it on the croc strap what do you think...?


----------



## al358

I love my SOH and hope to have it in the collection for a very long time....best of luck with your purchase!


----------



## pottsman21

I have had mine for a month now and can't seem too take it off. It so comfortable for its size. I love how simple it is but also how much it stands out. I have the black dial on a diver pro II.


----------



## Brisman

Definitely the next watch purchase, what a fantastic looking Breitling. Green Bezel, I'll have to see the watches before I decide on Chrono or not.

Thanks for the pics, great help.


----------



## jbbighorn

Its such a versatile watch. Looks great on practically any strap. I ordered mine with the diver pro II rubber because I hated the mesh look. One day at the AD I tried the mesh bracelet and completely changed my tune. Now I can't take the mesh off! Ah well, terrific watch with lots of options.


----------



## 425Ranger

Excellent quality and the most comfortable 46mm made.... seriously.


----------



## Mercmanuk

Hi all I have the bronze superocean, just love both my straps the chainmail and the matching ocean diver deployment, that's the only problem love them both, will have to look for another, 


The 24 mm croc looks great there's another delemer for me to ponder


Merc


----------



## al358

you cant go wrong :0)


----------



## UJU

The most comfortable 46mm ever for sure.


----------



## danielcm

telephonopoulos said:


> Got one...fantastic watch


nice shots ya got there. I cant wait for the 42mm.


----------



## Dedmanzhand

Hi all

I am looking at picking up one of these in the next week or so, and wanted to know how adjustable the mesh is. I have very small wrists (around 6 1/4 inch!), and was pretty much resigned to the rubber but would really love it on mesh.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Lilac1

Dedmanzhand said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am looking at picking up one of these in the next week or so, and wanted to know how adjustable the mesh is. I have very small wrists (around 6 1/4 inch!), and was pretty much resigned to the rubber but would really love it on mesh.
> 
> Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated


Get the 38mm


----------



## samanator

I have been looking at these for years but some thing just kept me from getting one. In December while on a cruise I saw the Blue Bezel with the white dial and the Black bezel with the white dial. Both my wife and I were drawn to the white and blue. After taking a few months to fully consider it I finally called the dealer and had it sent out.


----------



## SRVwnnab

That is a great picture! Quick question- is the dial black?



mrsnak said:


> Can't compete with that last pic...
> 
> I went for the SOH LE a few months ago. Non-chrono because I wanted a clean dial. They don;t call it "super" for nothing!


----------



## mrsnak

Yes.


----------



## iceman64

The black dial/bezel was just got placed on my must have list. Classic. Simple. Stunning.


----------



## voodootomato




----------



## alizmi

I just added a 46mm SOH Black Bezel, Black face on a black calfskin strap with deployment about an hour ago! I will pick it up from my AD on Monday. I currently wear a Super Avenger white face, silver subs on a Professional bracelet so this will be a very nice change from that. Like many have said, it was the clean sophisticated look of the non chrono that pulled me in. Very excited to add another high quality watch to my collection!!


----------



## hchj

samanator said:


> I have been looking at these for years but some thing just kept me from getting one. In December while on a cruise I saw the Blue Bezel with the white dial and the Black bezel with the white dial. Both my wife and I were drawn to the white and blue. After taking a few months to fully consider it I finally called the dealer and had it sent out.


Great Shots! I can hardly wait to try it on...


----------



## heuerolexomega




----------



## Tknmn

Love it! I have the same watch, except I took off the mesh and went with a brown leather strap instead.


heuerolexomega said:


> View attachment 856287
> 
> 
> View attachment 856288
> 
> 
> View attachment 856292


----------



## heuerolexomega

Tknmn said:


> Love it! I have the same watch, except I took off the mesh and went with a brown leather strap instead.


 :-!









I bought it with both! but once I put the mesh on I never put the leather back. I think it looks nice on both, but the Mesh gives the watch that original look.
The white face was the only way to go for me, to avoid resemblance to the Submariner look.


----------



## alizmi

I love my SOH. Such a clean and classy watch. I have had it for only a few weeks but have gotten many compliments already!


----------



## rics21

Bought the black today after reading the thread.


----------



## rics21

Sent from my XT910 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jrunr

I saw this watch this weekend and I was VERY impressed! I never thought I would like it until I put it on... Wow! I think this may have moved to the top of the list!


----------



## Ofymx

Dedmanzhand said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am looking at picking up one of these in the next week or so, and wanted to know how adjustable the mesh is. I have very small wrists (around 6 1/4 inch!), and was pretty much resigned to the rubber but would really love it on mesh.
> 
> Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated


I got mine this summer, SOH 42 mesh, no problem with the sizing and feel, go for the mesh.... Looks great for any occasion.....


----------



## Monkeydeath

Bezel feels a bit cheap and hollow, though I haven't tried the gold insert version. Also, the bracelet noticeably tapers. It was all I could see when I wore it.

Another thing, dirt that goes into the cracks between the case and the lugs almost requires you to remove the bracelet in order to clean.


----------



## Jrunr

Random question: I have seen some people selling different color bezels on ebay. How hard would they be to change out? I would love to get a white face watch with the option to change out black, blue, or red bezel... Thoughts???


----------



## al358

*MOD , Please delete post as the correct pictures did not load, Thank you*

I love my SOH. I purchased it on the ocean racer and quickly picked up a rubber pro 2, a hand made leather and an alligator.






[URL="http://s393.photobucket.com/user/al358/media/100_6375.jpg.html"]


----------

